# New Mill



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Well...new to me anyway. Just picked up a used Peterson Swingblade mill last week and have yet to saw any of my own logs with it. I did get to put the blade in some logs at the place I bought it from and I like it a lot. Hoping to get into some bigger logs next weekend I've had laying around for a while. I'll post pics when I do.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

SSSAAAAWWWEEEEEEETTT!!!:thumbsup::yes::laughing:


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank You Tim. I've been getting some pretty big logs and just needed a way to break those bad boys down. Next on the list is a slabbing attachment so I can just cut slabs at will.


----------



## reberly (Jan 9, 2011)

Finally! Welcome to the sawyers club. Check out Forestry Forum for help if you need it. The swingmill is great for quarter and rift sawing. 
Rich


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks Rich. Yep. Love the quartersawing. This makes more sense for me than a bandmill. I can break it down and store it in minutes. Then get it out and take it to the mill site when needed. Should be fun for sure.


----------



## reberly (Jan 9, 2011)

You can always come down and play. I have quite a few oak logs and a few kilns...
Rich


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice score:thumbsup: what's the max board width you can cut 6" or 8"?


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks idpdew. It was a nice score. I've wanted one of these for a long time. This is actually a model they no longer make. It's a 9" WPF. There are apparently only a small number of them. They are based on the 8" model but have a larger blade. I have 4 blades but Peterson says if I need more they can have them made for me. So the max cut is 9" and if I double cut I can get 18". I'm ordering a slabbing attachment and that will allow me to get much wider cuts if I need/want them.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

I've all ways wanted a slabber too but have absolutely no need for one. The Forestry Form has quite a few guys with slabbers and would be an excellent source of info for you. There is a company that retips blades and even makes complete blades/parts for them as I understand factory parts/blades are quite expensive. Good luck with your new purchase.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks. It should be a fun experience.


----------

